# schwinnn impact pro used bike



## bluevarsity (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi there bike fans









I am considering purchase of a used bike , which is a Schwinn impact pro MOS 21". Im not positive the whole bike is as from factory ( likely not), but its a decent bike and from what I found on internet ( pdf file), it seems like a decent enough bike. 

Schwinn Impact Pro MOS < its the one on the right.


The store owner wants $ 110 for it as a used bike, and though it seems like a great bike when it would have been new, I wonder if $ 110 ( its not showroom quality by the way, but not bad either at all) is a fair price for a 20 year old bike ?

Rims are a tad faded so I doubt the tires are too good, but short of that ( and its not a huge deal anyway), every thing else looks to be decent for age and likely bike improved a bit for used retail.

What I love is th ice quick hiftrtabson bot eds...sorry don't blame mefr this lme forum that des't wok well with IE10,o myfault tht I s I ,,it comes with window forpetes sae 

I sur wshthey would fix his merss!

nyway I"dmuh ratherhve old qic siftners , tan newgri hifts..hatehosethings

ThxBV


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

bluevarsity said:


> Hi there bike fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The specifications are HERE. You can compare the components on the bike with the components listed on the specs page to determine what's original and what's not.

If it's in decent shape and fits you, $110 isn't a bad price. It's a mountain bike with a catalog weight of 30 pounds, so it'll be heavy.


----------



## bluevarsity (Aug 8, 2013)

Scooper said:


> The specifications are HERE. You can compare the components on the bike with the components listed on the specs page to determine what's original and what's not.
> 
> If it's in decent shape and fits you, $110 isn't a bad price. It's a mountain bike with a catalog weight of 30 pounds, so it'll be heavy.


Ok ty a lot, I'll check. Thanks a lot for verify on price and the list.

I have a trek antelop 830 atm which is 5 lbs heavier than that and it feels very light to me, but I know what you mean yes.  I've seen much lower weights on bikes such as road bikes of course, and carbon based I imagine are off the charts light. 

Cheers
BV


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Anything is light compared to a Varsity.


----------



## bluevarsity (Aug 8, 2013)

EDIT EDIT: Okay owner called me back hour or so ago and said his son looked at the bike and seems to think the fault was a 'stiff link' in chain ?

Trouble is oddly enough, I don't get bike until NEXT sunday again, I guess due to sons schedule and he is the one that works on them unless its something very simple. Maybe I just should have purcahsed it and searched, but I feared it might be something much more severe so I didn't. AnYway I just wanted to update this thread.

EDIT DONE.

Ok , well the 'used' bike is turning out to be IFFY .

Overall I was very happy with the bike, like the color, the rapid fire shifters seemed nice, but Im not sure if they are schwinn original ( 20 yr old bike, go fig,,something called exega ?). Problem is that the bike kept slipping , and I was given info that it was likely the chain slipping on somewhat worn out gears, bad chain or even possibly a bad rear derailer or just minor adjustments needed . I called a bike shop and that's what he told me anyway.

Kinda depressed about this one as I was eager to buy it and start riding again, with m y current trek 830 antleope in a definitely state of disrepair due to crank and now that im having to replace shifter cables.

Thoughts on this latest development about used bike ?

I really was looking forward to it. The guy asked if I wanted to make down payment , but I declined. I"m not really getting the impression they want to 'fix' it for tghe $110.00. If a bike is used, and they are selling it in a shop ( unless it says AS IS which it does not) then it should work perfecty fine. I can't accept a bike if its going to slip once I start putting some pressure on it .

Front tire was fine, but the rear tire wobbled enough that I"d be looking at fixing that too before riding. Not horrible, but not good either. Maybe a simple spoke adjustment. Not a bike expert, so afaik the rim could be bent even a little bit, or would that be obvious in braking efficiency?

Anyway let me know what you think, if I should keep looking to buy it hoping its just a minor adjustment ?

Thx
BV


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

My $.02? You pay your money and take your chances.

Personally, I assume that _any_ used bike is going to require some investment to be up to my standards of precision and reliability. I spend some time inspecting the bike to determine its condition and what time/effort/expense will be required to bring it to my standards.

No one on the Internet is in a position to advise you without looking at the bike.


----------



## bluevarsity (Aug 8, 2013)

Well yes, that is why I was asking, because I was hoping ( not unrealistically I don't think) to _avoid_ paying X amount of money , only to have to invest alot more of it to bring the bike to a point where its safe/enjoyable to ride. 

I had no idea if what I was being told was 'accurate' ( about stiff link) so I thought someone here who knew alot more about bikes than me, would chime in and say yes, that sounds about right , or no.

If I had alot more money than I do, I wouldn't likely have hestitated for a second to get it, as I really did like the bike. The rapid fire gear shifters will take some getting used to , assuming even those are in proper working order, and never having owned such a component, I have no idea about that either 

Cheers
BV


----------

